# Free Download of Bible Study



## Brother John (Sep 13, 2008)

*I wanted to let everyone know about this great program while it is still a free download. A friend of mine Hanno Berg created it and gave me an early copy. Its been a great tool for study and building my own topical Bible (that I am building to give to my children and I pray they will continue it). So after you use it let me know what yall think. When you download it please let Hanno know that John Blevins recomended the program.

Here is the link: BibleStudy
*


(Off of the website)
What you can do with BibleStudy: 


- Read and study the Bible one translation at a time or in parallel view of up to five translations. BibleStudy comes with these five Bible translations: Authorized Version (1769 Blayney Edition of the 1611 King James Version of the English Bible), Webster ’s 1833, Young’s Literal 1898, French Louis Segond 1910, and the Spanish Reina-Valera 1909. Users can add other Bibles. Ø Create, maintain, view, print or export your own topical Bible index. 

- Take unlimited notes attached to Bible verses and search your notes. 

- Write your own Bible commentary on just one book or the entire Bible. 

- Write your own Bible translation of the entire Bible or of portions of Scripture only. 

- Create your own cross references. 

- Created unlimited sets (classes) of topical indexes i.e. My Personal Topics, My Hymnal Index, My Counseling Index, Nave’s Topical Index, or Proverbs for Parenting Index etc. 

- List, print, or export any topical index with or without notes, and cross references with your Bible translation of choice. 

- List, print, or export any Bible passage in the translation of your choice. 

- Add Bible translations of your choice or write your own Bible translation and integrate it in BibleStudy. 

- Create, delete, change unlimited book marks (up to 20 characters long) 

- Create hyperlinks to any files on your computer (commentaries, graphs, outlines, images etc.), on a server, or on the Internet for any Scripture reference. 

- Set up multiple users and allow everyone to maintain his own indexes, notes, cross references etc. (Ideal for families, Counseling Centers, etc.) 

- Share your topical indexes with other users. 

- Create replicas of the same database and synchronize with other users if you want several people to work with BibleStudy at the same time or on different computers. 

- Run the database on a network server (office situation i.e. Counseling Center etc). 

- Create, maintain, print and share your prayer list. Options include setting up prayer items for daily, weekly, monthly, or annual prayer items. You can also enter prayer items for a particular date in history (i.e. Grandmother’s visit to the doctor next month on April 17 so you won’t forget to pray for her that day). 

- Create, maintain and print prayer list for your regular prayer meetings. 

- Create, maintain, and print a birthday list for the next 30 days or all birthdays that you have entered (this is part of the prayer list feature to help you pray for your friends and relatives on their birthday every year).


----------

